# What are you pumpin 2



## moldsen (Mar 12, 2004)

Rock
Rap
Country
Other


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2004)

Check one for "other."


----------



## Brak86 (Mar 12, 2004)

Rap


----------



## scottrtrout (Mar 12, 2004)

Usually Rob Zombie dose it for me. I'll occationaly work to rap also tho. Whatever just has to by high energy. O yea Static X too


----------



## moldsen (Mar 12, 2004)

Here's what's in my MP3
Black Flag-Louie Louie
SOD- Speak English or Die
Beastie Boys- Sabotage
Limp Bizkit- Rollin
Henry Rollins- Monster
Run DMC- Tricky
RAge Against The Machine- Sleep now in the Fire
Beastie Boys- Intergalactic
DAnzig- The hunter
Motorhead- Time to play the Game
Motley Crue- Take me to the Top
Disturbed- The Game
Marilyn Manson- Mobscene
Incubus- Megalomaniac
Metallica- Trapped under Ice
Jet- Cold HArd Bitch
Christine Aguilera- Fighter
C&C music factory- Make you sweat
The Offspring- Hit That
MC Hammer- U can't Touch This
WASP- Blind in Texas
Bullet Boys- Smooth up in Ya
Stone Temple Pilots- Dead and Bloated
Soundgarden- My Wave
Mettalica- Eye of the Beholder
Dr Dre- California Love


----------



## CowPimp (Mar 12, 2004)

I think I'm just about the only one who often listens to slow-paced music while I workout.  Although techno, rock, and rap are good, I like to listen to anything I would listen to if I wasn't listening.  I also listen to folk and oldies quite a lot.  Donovan is one of my favorites to listen to while I lift.  I helps me relax and concentrate on my mind muscle connection if a really good slow song is on.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by moldsen *_
> Metallica- Trapped under Ice



Damn, back when they didn't play hard country. Ride the Lightning was great stuff.



> SOD- Speak English or Die



The title sounds horrible but I like the song.


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 12, 2004)

Krystal Steal

Belladonna

Jenna Haze

Jenna Jameson

in that order !!!!   ahaha


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 12, 2004)

Vision of Disorder, SOD, old Metallica, Diecast, Body Count, Hard Techno, and grimy gangsta rap...are a few of my favorite things


----------



## TheRoyalOne (Mar 12, 2004)

Usually Jay-Z and Tupac when I'm hitting the heavy bag. When I'm on the bench my 5yr old son likes to watch me work out so the music has to go off


----------



## Arnold (Mar 12, 2004)

Rock and some Rap (Kid Rock and Eminem)


----------



## 22"bi's (Mar 12, 2004)

I'm going with Pantera & Slayer on this one....

Nofx roks too...

ne one out there listens to primus during??? they suk....


----------



## rockcrest (Mar 12, 2004)

whatever is on at the gym
house when i'm out
rock in the car


----------



## nR_Kris (Mar 12, 2004)

banda el recodo
lupillo rivera
mariachi
nortec
some electronic music ^^


----------



## Vieope (Mar 12, 2004)

_ I would prefer drum bass or jungle. Sometimes I don´t have the power over the sound.  _


----------



## Michael D (Mar 12, 2004)

Mudge, I am curious what kind of music you listen to.

I like rock.  I have been going through my cds lately.  My last few were Korn, Deftones, Tool, Filter and System of a Down.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jezziah *_
> Vision of Disorder, SOD, old Metallica, Diecast, Body Count, Hard Techno, and grimy gangsta rap...are a few of my favorite things


definately metallica and that being old metallica ride the lightning baby also nothing gets me pumped up  more then "one" godsmack is pretty good to listen to also


----------



## miamiguns (Mar 12, 2004)

Whatever the fuck I want...at my home gym.  I used to cringe at some of the stuff Shulas's Gym used to play.  I used to bring cotton so I can concentrate better.  That was a long time ago back in 1990.

Now I listen to rap,alternative,techno,rock of all types and jazz believe it or not.  The benifits of training at home.


----------



## mikeb (Mar 12, 2004)

I've got everything from Tupac to Beatles to Eminem to Michelle Branch (no jokes...I'm 47 I can admit it) in my rio player but lately been listening to Crystal Method non stop


----------



## Mr.Attitude (Mar 12, 2004)

Rap, rock or hard house, depends what mood i'm in.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Michael D *_
> Mudge, I am curious what kind of music you listen to.



Anything from Iron Maiden, to Thrash metal;instrumental/black/death, some techno~electronica, classical, and occasionally ambient stuff is relaxing. In the gym the lightest thing I will probably listen to is Exodus/Testament/Pantera type stuff. I also like 80s stuff since I grew up with it, Depeche Mode etc.


----------



## aztecwolf (Mar 12, 2004)

the worst was once when i was doing some dumbell presses the song "take my breath away" (that top gun song) came on right when i was pushing out my last few reps.  i cracked up so much when the first beats came on that i immediately dropped the weights


----------



## zakk (Mar 12, 2004)

tons of junk

Mudvayne
Biggie Smalls
Sex Pistols
DJ Morgan
AC/DC
Biohazard w/ Onyx
Bush
KMFDM
Crystal Method
DJ Induce
Rob Zombie
Adam Ant
Linkin Park
Powerman5000
Anthrax w/ Public Enemy
White Stripes
Mariyln Manson


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2004)

Sometimes they play half decent stuff but I bring an MP3 player to the gym, its rarely even half good.


----------



## zakk (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by mikeb *_
> ... but lately been listening to Crystal Method non stop




Legion of Boom?  That thing is stuck in my CD player


----------



## supertech (Mar 12, 2004)

I can't wear headphones while working out,so I am stuck listening to gym music.But If I could it would be Heavy Metal


----------



## Sean0621 (Mar 12, 2004)

I've been lifting to the queen of the damned soundtrack for the last couple of weeks


----------



## tryintogetbig (Mar 12, 2004)

alright Vieope looks like there is actually another jungle head on the board


----------



## Mudge (Mar 12, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tryintogetbig *_
> alright Vieope looks like there is actually another jungle head on the board



I have some drum and bass tracks, just not many. I am picky when it comes to what kind of drums I like. Tony Royster Jr is pretty cool, I have some videos of him and an MP3.


----------



## DEF Bungis (Mar 13, 2004)

My AVATAR.........
See it, stare at it,
Worship it......................

BLS = Pure Testosterone driven music.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 13, 2004)

_ I thought that you did martial arts.  _


----------



## Akateros (Mar 13, 2004)

In the stack of CDs down in the gym right now:
Aesop Rock
Mr. Lif
White Stripes
Very crusty old Siouxsie and the Banshees
Midnight Oil ditto
Wu Tang Clan
Eminem
Linkkin Park
Couple "new punk" compilations
A hiphop compilation
Best of U2
PJ Harvey
and, hm, Arvo Part
and cellist Claude Lamothe


----------



## 22"bi's (Mar 13, 2004)

Vieope---can u dig Amon?


----------



## Phred (Mar 13, 2004)

I listen to mostly rock (black sabbath, robin trower, almond bros., montroes, ten years after, etc) and some blues guitar and blues piano.


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> I have some drum and bass tracks, just not many. I am picky when it comes to what kind of drums I like. Tony Royster Jr is pretty cool, I have some videos of him and an MP3.




Aphrodite, DJ Odi, Zinc, & the whole True Playaz crew are great to work out to.  Basically any jump up D&B works in the gym.  I love it all though...


----------



## BigBallaGA (Mar 13, 2004)

see my sig !


----------



## DEF Bungis (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ I thought that you did martial arts.  _



I guess that does look mis-leading  

Oh wait, ya, right......
I am a black belt. I can crush beer cans at an alarming rate.


----------



## Pele (Mar 13, 2004)

Gday

I also worship the trance gods.

Tiesto
Armin van Buuren
Paul van Dyk
Paul Oakenfold(from 1995-1999)

Pele.


----------



## ahazmaksya (Mar 13, 2004)

Mostly metal, such as Exodus, Autopsy, Metallica, Malevolent Creation, Celtic Frost, Nile. A bit of Hardcore like Will haven and Shai Halud, also a bit of Grindcore like Gronibard. For some reason I love a bit of Jimmy Cliff aswell


----------



## DEF Bungis (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by ahazmaksya *_
> Mostly metal, such as Exodus, Autopsy, Metallica, Malevolent Creation, Celtic Frost, Nile. A bit of Hardcore like Will haven and Shai Halud, also a bit of Grindcore like Gronibard. For some reason I love a bit of Jimmy Cliff aswell



Damn, "Celtic Frost" eh..
Haven't heard them in about 15 years.
Are they together?


----------



## tryintogetbig (Mar 13, 2004)

Aphrodite, DJ Odi, Zinc, & the whole True Playaz crew are great to work out to. Basically any jump up D&B works in the gym. I love it all though...


alright Jezziah, thats the stuff im talking about, i even like some heavier stuff like Dara, DB, Ak, Diesel Boy, TB, that always helps me squeeze out a extra rep


----------



## ahazmaksya (Mar 13, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by DEF Bungis *_
> Damn, "Celtic Frost" eh..
> Haven't heard them in about 15 years.
> Are they together?



Yeh I think they are actually,I read somewhere they released something in 2003, havent heard it though. I mostly listen to their older stuff like Morbid Tales and To Mega Therion anyway


----------



## MarcusMaximus (Mar 14, 2004)

led zepp at the moment


----------



## Ralph Wiggum (Mar 14, 2004)

Mostly Rap - especially Tupac...
but lately I was getting into the music more than the workout, so I stop bringing my mp3 player, and now I have to deal with the Dance music the gym plays!


----------



## Flex (Mar 14, 2004)

Other.

I've said it before, and i'll say it again...

Nuttin but the Cowboys From Hell and a little Metallica to brighten up your day


----------



## 22"bi's (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> Other.
> 
> I've said it before, and i'll say it again...
> ...




cowboys from hell is there WORST album by far....The music roks but the gay ass 80s singing is just not cutting it for me...

Vulgar and driven are much better albums, and hella better than cowboys from hell..."art o shredding" fukin roks hard though....

O

and FUCK Metallica....dam pop sell out bastards....and don't talk about how they did it for the music...BULLSHIT....

no offense against u big man Flex, so don't take any....


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 14, 2004)

how much time do you have??i could sit here all day and list all the songs on my iPod...all rap/hip hop of course...shit that will get me angry and ready to tear the shit outta anyone who fucks with me...note: mentality is toned down once i leave the gym


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 14, 2004)

TRU---HOODY HOO!!!!!!!
Master P
Soulja Slim
B.G.'s new album Livin Legend
Jay Z
Kanye West
50 Cent
Silkk the Shocker
Mia X
C Murder
Diplomats


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 14, 2004)

the more obscenities the better


----------



## Flex (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by 22"bi's *_
> no offense against u big man Flex, so don't take any....



None taken.

By "Cowboys from Hell" i meant Pantera in general 
I actually like when Phil sounds like he got his nuts stepped on (early Pantera) as much as the later shit.

and old Metallica is the shit bro. black album and prior. after that there are only a handful of songs i like.


----------



## Mudge (Mar 14, 2004)

I never had a problem with Phil's vocals although I know a lot of people did.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> TRU---HOODY HOO!!!!!!!
> Master P
> Soulja Slim
> ...




 Wow man, those right there are the greatest lyricists of our time for gods sake, isn't that right!  and not at all a bunch of bitch ass niggas either huh..Fake ass wanna be thugg, studio gangsta, toy soldier motha fuckas. keep bumpin you shit though dude, who cares what real hip hop fans say about you... ha ha ha


----------



## P-funk (Mar 14, 2004)

metallica
A.F.I.
story of the year
audioslave
biohazard
staind
linkin Park


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by tryintogetbig *_
> 
> alright Jezziah, thats the stuff im talking about, i even like some heavier stuff like Dara, DB, Ak, Diesel Boy, TB, that always helps me squeeze out a extra rep



Sometimes those guys don't do it for me when I'm lifting but its all good for cardio...

BTW Dara and Diesel Boy can get fucking evil bro'


----------



## Vieope (Mar 14, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by 22"bi's *_
> Vieope---can u dig Amon?



_ I never listened to it. I saw on google that is a viking heavy metal band.. Do you listen to it ? Do you highly recommend ? _


----------



## 22"bi's (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ I never listened to it. I saw on google that is a viking heavy metal band.. Do you listen to it ? Do you highly recommend ? _



I was actually talking about Amon Tobin from Brazil.


----------



## Vieope (Mar 15, 2004)

_ I never heard of him, maybe you are talking about "Tom Jobim" ?  _


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> Wow man, those right there are the greatest lyricists of our time for gods sake, isn't that right!  and not at all a bunch of bitch ass niggas either huh..Fake ass wanna be thugg, studio gangsta, toy soldier motha fuckas. keep bumpin you shit though dude, who cares what real hip hop fans say about you... ha ha ha


dude why do u give a fuck???


----------



## P-funk (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> TRU---HOODY HOO!!!!!!!
> Master P
> Soulja Slim
> ...




I don't really listen to rap except when I am back home in cleveland and my freinds are playing their CDs.  I do like that song by Kanye West "through the wire".  Although most people probaly think it is lame I really like the original song that was sampled by Chaka Kahn "through the fire".  The kanye west song realy pumps me up though.


----------



## 22"bi's (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Vieope *_
> _ I never heard of him, maybe you are talking about "Tom Jobim" ?  _



nah bro, Amon Tobin-one of the greates producers alive....trax are a mix of jazz, DnB, Hip Hop, and crazy whackedness...Great music(as a form of art, not mass media)...u should definately chek it out


----------



## Vieope (Mar 15, 2004)

_ I will look for it, I am pretty sure that he uses that name for the international audience. They say the greatest DJ on the world is the brazilian DJ Marky._


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I don't really listen to rap except when I am back home in cleveland and my freinds are playing their CDs.  I do like that song by Kanye West "through the wire".  Although most people probaly think it is lame I really like the original song that was sampled by Chaka Kahn "through the fire".  The kanye west song realy pumps me up though.


yeah kanye kinda "stole" that off chaka khan's through the fire...very good beat..if u like that u should listen to his song called the new workout plan...


----------



## gr81 (Mar 15, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by oaktownboy *_
> dude why do u give a fuck???




B/c it makes you look like a chump bumpin that no talent wack shit. I am just lookin out for you. ha ha hoody hoo, ha ha ha.. PLEASE...


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 15, 2004)

2pac
Linkin Park
Meatallica
Offspring
50 Cent
Twista (not that gay ass slow jamz song)
Bone Thugs
Clipse
Lil' Jon and eastside boyz (not gay ass "yeah" though)


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 16, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by gr81 *_
> B/c it makes you look like a chump bumpin that no talent wack shit. I am just lookin out for you. ha ha hoody hoo, ha ha ha.. PLEASE...


yeah u really lookin out...u one fake ass faggot...thank god everyone doesn't go around listening to canibus and tech n9ne...then nothing else would be acceptable...so u can recognize talent from suckas huh??that good??maybe u should go work for a label company...


----------



## gr81 (Mar 16, 2004)

thats not what you were saying this past year when you would PM me and call me ALL THE TIME telling me how real I was and how much I knew about the game. You weren't saying that when you would ask me question after question about training and diet and I would go out of my way to help you out. Oh great one, how do you know so much about rap, how do you know so much about BB too. I am so glad to talk to somone that is so real. but its all good, you can call me all the names you want, I am not a faggot and I am not fake. I ain't teh one pretending to be a BB there bro. I am also not the one who started this beef you ungrateful little man. have a nice day justin.


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 16, 2004)

that's where you're wrong..u started all this "beef"....i didn't say shit...


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 16, 2004)

dude screw all this shit..i am just here to learn..


----------



## oaktownboy (Mar 16, 2004)

fuck it i am tired of arguing


----------



## Flex (Mar 16, 2004)

how bout this fuel to the fire.....

the best rappers still alive (obviously 2pac and Big were among the best) are Method Man, Noreaga, Cannibus, Snoop (even though his new shit sucks), and Eminem (even though i dont really like him)

...just MHO


----------



## gr81 (Mar 16, 2004)

snoop?!?! ha ha, I can outrap him anyday of the week but other than that, you have a good list mr cold blooded. I could throw some others in but you know, we can call it good. hey I like teh quote Flex, lol. too funny


----------



## Diesel (Mar 17, 2004)

Vieope ever herd of soulfly? alot of there songs are jungle beats mixed with hard rock 

i listen to :marliyn manson, godsmack,pantera,ozzy,sepultera,slayer. Mainly death metal


----------



## DFINEST (Mar 17, 2004)

I prefer RAP or CHRISTIAN HIP HOP but
I'll listen to anything with a kicking a$$ beat
while working out


----------



## properkickz1 (Mar 17, 2004)

When I'm working out I lke to listen to the 1st cannibus album, some Kanye, Mos Def, Talib Kweli, and also Common. Sometimes I zone out on some r&b believe it or not.


----------



## DEF Bungis (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Diesel *_
> Vieope ever herd of soulfly? alot of there songs are jungle beats mixed with hard rock



I'd say soulfly is some pretty fuckin hardcore shit to be classified as jungle music  
But they do compliment the gym time very nicely.


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Flex *_
> how bout this fuel to the fire.....
> 
> the best rappers still alive



Best rappers alive...

Vanilla Ice, MC Hammer, Young MC  

No Question


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jezziah *_
> Best rappers alive...
> 
> Vanilla Ice, MC Hammer, Young MC
> ...



i hope that's a joke.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> i hope that's a joke.




I hope it's not


----------



## Jezziah (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by titans1854 *_
> i hope that's a joke.




There's nothing funny about Vanilla Ice...He kicks the funky dope def rhymes... Kid.  No Doubt!!!  And don't be dissin' my man Hammer...2legit... ya know what I'm sayin'

 








 
btw: totally kidding


----------



## titans1854 (Mar 17, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Jezziah *_
> 
> btw: totally kidding



that's good to hear


----------



## lovetolift (Mar 17, 2004)

Anything up beat.


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2004)

I listen to bag pipe music!!!!!  I pumps me up so much.  The drums are always playing such intense grooves and hittin' so hard.  I could kill to that music.


----------



## gr81 (Mar 18, 2004)

good to know!!


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2004)

you aren't down with bag pipe music?


----------



## gr81 (Mar 18, 2004)

I guess thats where you got the Funk part of your name huh P? lol


----------



## P-funk (Mar 18, 2004)

lol, no actually I used to hang out with this girl that called me that because at the time I was relaly into Pariliment Funkadlic and that stuff!


----------



## gr81 (Mar 18, 2004)

ha ha, I was just fuckin wit'cha bro. thats funny thou. that could be your mic name if you were an emcee, it could be hot!


----------



## dedicated57 (Mar 19, 2004)

rap  download diary of a madman by gravediggaz


----------



## wrestlos (Mar 23, 2004)

"Pulp Fiction" soundtrack.


----------



## draven (Mar 23, 2004)

Metal


----------



## GRIFF (Apr 9, 2004)

Right now I got Thursday, Boy hits car, Deftones, Korn, Methods of Mayhem.

Check out Thursday - Jet Black New Year, tight song, Anger Management by Methods of Mayhem is badass too


----------



## Mudge (Apr 9, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by P-funk *_
> I listen to bag pipe music!!!!!



Bag pipes as in, the old tired soldier sitting on two duffel bags?


----------



## JerseyDevil (Apr 10, 2004)

Ok, which one of you guys said country?  

Rock'n'roll will never die...


----------



## P-funk (Apr 10, 2004)

> _*Originally posted by Mudge *_
> Bag pipes as in, the old tired soldier sitting on two duffel bags?



yup,.......bagpipes as in Irish or scotish fight music!!  the battle stuff.


----------



## Smoo_lord (Apr 25, 2004)

I mostly listen to Death metal, or some Crazy Paganini violin caprices or his 1st violin concerto. For me it is truly uplifting, inspiring music.

But i work out at home so i just drive the stereo hard!!


----------



## OrbitalChime (Apr 25, 2004)

Usually some trance...favorite mixes that really get me into the rhytm of things:

Nick Warren: GU Brazil
Oakenfold any '99 Essential Mix world tour mix
Armin Van Buuren '02 Essential Mix

and some rock
tool

...anything I bring usually seems to better than the music the gyms i go to play


----------



## Jake (Apr 25, 2004)

The Distillers, Yeah Yeah Yeahs (some of it), and for some reason, Tom Waits and Paul Simon on leg days.... thats so strange.

Mostly hard punk though. Sex Pistols!!!


----------



## robousy (Mar 27, 2005)

Where is the: 

underground trance
heavy techno
dark drum n bass 

selection...?


----------



## Vince2005 (Mar 28, 2005)

I listen to reggae cuz thats what they play where I lift.


----------



## Du (Mar 28, 2005)

robousy said:
			
		

> Where is the:
> 
> underground trance
> heavy techno
> ...


.....says the man in the cowboy hat.   


I listen to rap on the ride to the gym, heavy rock while lifting. Works out well for me.


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 28, 2005)

P-funk said:
			
		

> yup,.......bagpipes as in Irish or scotish fight music!!  the battle stuff.


 Try "Bagpipes" by Dropkick Murpheys if you haven't


----------



## sgtneo (Mar 28, 2005)

rock/metal allways gets you in good mood for gym


----------



## Volume (Mar 28, 2005)

Techno/Trance all da way


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Mar 29, 2005)

If I had a choice I wouldn't listen to music, but I have to listen to rap to block out the techno remix of Britney Spears and Jojo they play at my fitness gym.


----------



## Du (Mar 29, 2005)

You Are The Perfect Drug


----------



## Metman07 (Mar 29, 2005)

Hard rock and heavy metal really helps me out. I love to blast Fear Factory before I lift. It really gets me pumped and makes me want to truck those weights.


----------



## Cold Iron (Mar 29, 2005)

Rap/Rock


----------



## lil2fiddyguy (Mar 30, 2005)

KMFDM--i like what i have heard so far
Cradle of Filth
Offspring
Bloodhound Gang(lol!) theyre great. i havent heard too much rap but i don like it except for bhg. its always about niggas and their bitches and their wheels. lol. what i kno anyways.


----------



## Maynard Keenan (Mar 31, 2005)

Tool and cradle of filth


----------



## njc (Mar 31, 2005)

Lately its been Metallicas black album, great album to excercise to, lots of energy with great songs.


----------



## njc (Mar 31, 2005)

du510 said:
			
		

> You Are The Perfect Drug


Hey nice avatar dude. ST. Anger is cool. I was a little dissapointed with it but its good none the less.


----------



## Yanick (Mar 31, 2005)

metallica and godsmack 90% of the time. ac/dc, afi, evanescance (sp?), fear factory, pantera and jimi hendrix occasionally.


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 6, 2005)

jimmy eat world - pain


----------



## eh52874 (Apr 7, 2005)

Slayer, Killswitch engage, Chevelle, Pantera, American Headcharge, Slipknot, Mudvayne, More Slayer....................etc.


----------

